# Vårgårda Open 2012 (Sweden)



## Gunnar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi!

I can hereby announce the swedish competition Vårgårda Open 2012, which will take place in Vårgårda (big surprise  ), the 21-22 of July.

You can register here: https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VargardaOpen2012

We will have a limit of 60 participants and will try to squeeze in all official events. I'm the delegate and Claes Hedin (2009HEDI01) will be the main organizer.

The competition webpage is right now showing the info for last year's competition, but it'll be updated in 1-2 days, so have patience. 

*---UPDATE---*
A kind donor, who wants to remain anonymous, has donated 10000 SEK (about 1000€) for prize money. It will be destributed as follows:

1st place in 3x3 finals: 5000 SEK
Best swede in 3x3 finals: 5000 SEK

If the winner is from Sweden he/she will recieve 7500 SEK, and the remaining 2500 SEK will go to the one placing 2nd in 3x3.

/Gunnar Krig


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be there. It would be a shame of me if I wasn't, since I live there.

Anyway, I will probably register for some events that I don't feel confident in yet. But I hope that I will in time for the competition.


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 12, 2012)

MeshuggahX said:


> Anyway, I will probably register for some events that I don't feel confident in yet. But I hope that I will in time for the competition.


 
No problem, just be sure to unregister from any event that you might feel that you won't participate, once you've descided. It helps a lot when planning the schedule to know the number of participants in each event.


----------



## samkli (Feb 12, 2012)

I will probably come 

If I preregister now, can I remove/add events later?


----------



## Zookiedoken (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes you can add/remove events later.
But please be sure sometime before the comp starts. We dont want lots of changes last days and need to change the schedule.
Just simply email me and tell your registrationname and what you wish to add/remove. That way I can change it.

Looking forward to see you there.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 12, 2012)

This would be nice but I don't know if I can/can afford it -_- would be fun to embarrass myself with bad times tho ;p


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that I only live <1 hour away from Vårgårda by train, this would be perfect as my first competition. The only problem is that I don't know if I have a job in the summer yet, cause if I do, I'll propably work on weekends


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2012)

I should go!


----------



## Zookiedoken (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yes Joey you really should go! 
You didnt come last year :'(


----------



## Zookiedoken (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yes Joey you really should go! 
You didnt come last year :'(


----------



## Zookiedoken (Feb 26, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> *---UPDATE---*
> A kind donor, who wants to remain anonymous, has donated 10000 SEK (about 1000€) for prize money. It will be destributed as follows:
> 
> 1st place in 3x3 finals: 5000 SEK
> ...



We also have a sponsor from *Brad Vrooman*
He will sponsort with stickers and some lube to use during the competition.
We have enough sets of 3x3 stickers to give each competitor a set.

Hope to see many cubers there!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 26, 2012)

That was generous of Brad Vrooman and especially the anonymous donor.


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

It would be great to take part again on this competition. I've checked flights & there is quite OK flight on Friday-Monday to Skavsta.
May I join to somebody's car from/to Skavsta & may I sleep on Sunday at somebody's place near to Skavsta?!


----------



## Pitzu (May 3, 2012)

Yesss!!! I'm coming. I've just registered & bought flight ticket to/from Skavsta for Friday/Monday!
- As I know train ticket prices are changing in Sweden according to date. When do you advice me to buy them?
- Are there only those 2-bed rooms in the venue what we saw last year, or are there bigger ones? If this is the only option could anyone share a room with me?


----------



## Pitzu (May 4, 2012)

Or a better idea instead of trains on Friday: Could anyone pick me up in ***köping (Norr-, Ny-, Lin)


----------



## coinman (May 4, 2012)

If I go you might go with me, I will drive, but I have not registered yet sins i don't know so far in advance if I can go. Why don't you PM Gunnar on facebook or here (but i don't think he is her so often)?


----------



## Lark (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone who want to split a 4-man room at the Vårgårda hostel with me and 2 other guys? We plan to stay between Friday 20:th and Monday 23:th. The price will be 1940/4 = 485 kr for 3 nights.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 13, 2012)

I might go.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 13, 2012)

Lark said:


> Anyone who want to split a 4-man room at the Vårgårda hostel with me and 2 other guys? We plan to stay between Friday 20:th and Monday 23:th. The price will be 1940/4 = 485 kr for 3 nights.


Hej! I'm interested as I also spend 3 nights there. Or do you choose Tristan as he was faster?


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 13, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> Hej! I'm interested as I also spend 3 nights there. Or do you choose Tristan as he was faster?


nope, not me, theyre all yours lol. I will be staying in Gothenburg.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm arriving Wednessday at the airport, any chance that anyone would be able to pick me up? 

(stockholm-arlanda airport)


----------



## Lark (Jun 13, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> Hej! I'm interested as I also spend 3 nights there. Or do you choose Tristan as he was faster?


Perfect, then we say so. I'll book and then I'll contact you via PM. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Zookiedoken (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope everyone found a solution to their needs.

I have now sent out both a mail with Groups and one (just now) with a Timeschedule. If you didnt get any of them please PM me your mail so I can send them again.

See you all in 2 weeks

EDIT:

Its easier to reach me on my email. Wich is on the registration site


----------



## coinman (Jul 6, 2012)

I will maby go to this competition but i'm not sure yet, things can still happen. If i go i might go by car from Stockholm.


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 6, 2012)

Wish I could go. Haven't been to Sweden since easter this year! No money though


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, is there any way to change your retistration, I want to add fewest moves, one handed and magic to my application on WCA, is there a way to change this, can I just turn up at the event and compete?


----------



## Henrik (Jul 7, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> Hey guys, is there any way to change your retistration, I want to add fewest moves, one handed and magic to my application on WCA, is there a way to change this, can I just turn up at the event and compete?



Have you thought about emailing the organizers?  
That is usually a good place to start since some organizers don't read forums much, and if they do, they don't always catch all requests/ posts.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't heard anything from this comp.

No interesting results?


----------



## jla (Jul 22, 2012)

Hampus Hansson got NR for master magic with a 2.56 single


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing else?

Wasn't Simon there?


----------



## jla (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not there, I just saw Hampus photo on instagram. Although I do know that the mega podium was 1. Simon, 2. Odder, 3. Emric


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 22, 2012)

jla said:


> I'm not there, I just saw Hampus photo on instagram. Although I do know that the mega podium was 1. Simon, 2. Odder, 3. Emric



Ok, I am just curious


----------



## jla (Jul 22, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Ok, I am just curious



Me too


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunnar got NR-single in 4x4 if I'm not mistaken (33.xy). Best to wait for somebody who can confirm. Simon got NR-average in 5x5. 1:17.xy something. Not sure about the time though.


----------



## Henrik (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunnar 4x4: 33.97
Odder feet: 1:10 single ?
Odder 57.xx mega avg (Simon won)
Zoé to low 2.xx mega avg
Simon 1:08 single BLD
Istvan won Multi with 10/11 ?
Simon 1:08 5x5 single?

some of these are iffy (info from Odder  ) 

I have told Gunnar to look into live results!


----------



## coinman (Jul 22, 2012)

Odder also had a 3.5x pyra avg. Morten won the 3x3 final with a avg of 10.02, Simon was second with 10.74 (I think). Morten started the one handed final excelent with 12.7x and 14.3x i think and won with a avg of 16.66, I think  
And I got some PBs, 23.12 3x3 avg and 9.01 2x2 avg


----------



## samkli (Jul 22, 2012)

Odder pyraminx: 3.54 avg
Morten 3x3 OH: 12.93 single
Simon 5x5: 1:08.90 single (NR)
Me: Last layer skip on 5x5


----------



## Zookiedoken (Jul 23, 2012)

Henrik said:


> I have told Gunnar to look into live results!



I did recieve an email about live results. But got it at thursday afternoon so didnt feel like I had time to check it up.
But since the idea came up and Its always nice to have the live results I'' hope for it next year. (If I keep my desire to organize again)

The times posted here are probably correct.

I did get some good solves too.
4x4: 50.55 single
5x5: 1:42.xy
3x3: 12.xy
3x3 OH: Two 23's and a avg sub 30 (i think)

heh. I dont even remember my own times fully xD


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 23, 2012)

Results are up:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VargardaOpen2012


----------

